# 06 GTO vibration



## Eh06gto1 (Apr 20, 2017)

Hello,

I am having a vibration in the rear what I've done in the past: I had a bad vibration at any speed which was due to my center support bearing which I replaced with a one piece driveshaft all was fine until recently when the vibration is back but only when I'm on the highway and o let off the gas above 70 anybody had to deal with this or heard of anyone having this problem.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't know if this is your problem but it's worth a look. All of us in that thread have one piece drive shafts:
http://www.gtoforum.com/f39/clunking-noise-04-gto-116465/#post784657


----------



## Maddgoat (Jul 4, 2017)

retork all drive shaft bolts !


----------

